# IDF doing more for vegans



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2015)

Highlights from here mine ...


> Omer Yuval was an Israeli reserve soldier when, in the midst of Israel's summer war with Hamas in 2014, he ended up stuck on a base for nearly seven weeks. He had only recently become vegan for health reasons, and he quickly noticed that his options were limited at mealtimes.
> 
> "I just had to live on salads and order food from outside the base, using my own money," Yuval says. "I really couldn't manage. Nutrition for vegans came only from side dishes."
> 
> ...


----------

